# Working for Origins?



## JeeJeeAllin (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi! My name's Anjee. I'm new to Specktra (though I've totally been lurking forever...)

I am going to undergo Talent Plus for Origins on Friday via phone. I am a MUA that is currently employed with a small boutique that sells products similiar to theirs (natural skincare, mineral makeup, etc). I'm currently seeking a new job because a) the owners are insane and b) the makeup line is pretty bunk. However, I'm not in an immediate hurry to leave (my coworkers make it tolerable) and my ultimate goal is to work with MAC or Smashbox within the year. Thus, I have a few questions about my predicament:

- Is the line easy to sell? I'm familiar with it, but not extremely, so I don't know how strong of a following they have.
- Do they treat their employees well?
- Would working for them help or harm my chances with MAC/SB?
- What is the pay like?
- Is there a decent amount of gratis?

So, all in all, should I give Origins a shot or just wait for an open position at one of my preferred companies? I applied to Smashbox but they're not hiring, and I haven't applied to MAC yet because I'm waiting for ~the right moment~, haha. I have ample experience in both sales and artistry (Lush, Bourjois, TooFaced) and think I'd be a perfect match for either one. A MAC store *was* hiring in my area recently & the MUA who told me about it was gushing over what a great fit I'd be, but I'd need a car for that to happen & I can't drive. D': Should I just send them my resume anyway..?

asdfjsdfgjdgjk I'm stressing so hard over all this, help a girl out, please!

Thanks so much,

Jee


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 20, 2010)

I can give you a little bit of info. Origins is actually owned by Estee Lauder, who also owns MAC. So it would probably help that you worked for the company already essentially.


----------



## JeeJeeAllin (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks! I was indeed aware of that & thinking along the same lines you are, but saw on another thread that a different user thought the opposite. Couldn't imagine why, but you never know.


----------

